# got my arse spanked



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Was behind a blue with the white check flag bit renault megane sport thisarvo , it did look quite nice with its twin pipes coming through the bumper , He had seen me with my roof down behind him , then the lights changed The time it took for my turbo to get going he was gone and sounded very rude and do not mean the exhaust , i could here the induction , so much for my SKN remap , i know having the quattro will hamper things but bloody hell that thing was rapid , or as its french RAPIDO . Dont know much about them , whats under the bonnet :?:


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

They're about the same speed & bhp as a standard 225 coupe apart from the F1 Team & Cup models which are slightly quicker.


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Im surprised at this.

I was working on TT (Forge DV and induction only) at a track day at Snetterton for a customer, and it was well and truly leaving the race prepared Megane on the straights :?

Do a VAG COM scan on your engine and look for anything obvious


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

i just whooped a bimma's ass!!!!! he thn backed off was sooo funny!

3 series looked like an M-power,obviously wasnt!

:lol:


----------



## claudefrog (Jan 18, 2007)

vassy said:


> They're about the same speed & bhp as a standard 225 coupe apart from the F1 Team & Cup models which are slightly quicker.


bull... they are as quick as my remapped S3.. 261 bhp. 4wd in our cars sap some of the precious power.

I have many of times played with my mate who owns a new 2007 model the R26.

Marc


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

p-torque.co.uk said:


> Im surprised at this.
> 
> I was working on TT (Forge DV and induction only) at a track day at Snetterton for a customer, and it was well and truly leaving the race prepared Megane on the straights :?
> 
> Do a VAG COM scan on your engine and look for anything obvious


I'm surprised at that unless it was a 1.6 race megane

C'mon mate if the Megane was the 230 ish bhp car, and stripped out etc with trick tyres et al you telling us the 260 BHP TT left it on the straight...... ROFL

FWIW when i had my golf it was as quick if not quicker than a standard 225TT and not a great deal slower than the remapped cars at a local meet


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

rob40 said:


> Dont know much about them , whats under the bonnet :?:


It's you Rob! must've had your grandad slippers on! :lol:

Cheers buddy

Rich


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

YOu need to learn how to launch your TT.

I have been in some SKN remapped cars, wasnt hugely impressed compared to others FYI.

Scott


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

scott-tt225 said:


> YOu need to learn how to launch your TT.
> 
> I have been in some SKN remapped cars, wasnt hugely impressed compared to others FYI.
> 
> Scott


Scotts right there is no way a fwd car should be able to beat you in a TGP


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

well i have noticed with the SKN the car is better when its cold and the floor it speed it out of this world , i am telling though , i floored iot the same time as him and it was as if i had stopped for a few seconds because he just took off . Richard mate " go f##k spiders" :wink: i want this thing R&R'd to see what i am putting out , plus WaK my man , i will see you about that N75 Rv, samco's i was told by the TT shop it make the car more of an animal from starting boost. Cheers scott for the SKN vote of confidence :? Perhaps i went for a wrong map , Do i sound bothered  Yeah a bit , as those type of boyracer i like to pass in 3rd gear on the back wheel shouting " i done your missus up the shitta" and see them try and catch me :wink:


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

claudefrog said:


> vassy said:
> 
> 
> > They're about the same speed & bhp as a standard 225 coupe apart from the F1 Team & Cup models which are slightly quicker.
> ...


http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/specs/Dat ... model=1598


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Blimey mate, you sound like a man with a bit between his teeth. :lol: :lol:

Time to chill with a large glass of red I reckon...

Cheers buddy

Rich

PS Doing Donington?


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

rob40 said:


> Was behind a blue with the white check flag bit renault megane sport thisarvo , it did look quite nice with its twin pipes coming through the bumper , He had seen me with my roof down behind him , then the lights changed The time it took for my turbo to get going he was gone and sounded very rude and do not mean the exhaust , i could here the induction , so much for my SKN remap , i know having the quattro will hamper things but bloody hell that thing was rapid , or as its french RAPIDO . Dont know much about them , whats under the bonnet :?:


Go and sit in the corner !


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Yes Rich mate , on it right now  I do get a bit rattled when you get whooped by a boyracer , if it would have been a good bit road then it may have been different . I still think the car needs more though , and the other thing is , when you out on the bike these boys dont even try , i wouldnt either.

ps Rich , think i may be working mate , i shall check and let you know , Why , wanna race do ya  forget it son , this old lawnmower is for looking good i think and thats it . Its a sad day , done by a renault


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I f*cking hammered a Citroen 2CV today. Piece of piss. It was a sports one too, had low profile 100/60/12 tyres on it and headlamps and everything and still couldnt match me. The guy tried to pretend he wasnt racing but I could tell he was by the pretend look of disinterest he had on his face. Cant fool me.

Im hoping to bag one of those Reliant things tomorrow, muahahahahahaha.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i've heard the skn isn't the strongest, but it's smooth

all these new hatches golf gti, megane cup, vxr, without looking at figures are all quick in their own rights and the TT isn't going to be blistering compared to them, unless it's wet i guess


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Yep the SKN is very smooth through out , and no agressive launch unless you realy drive it like you stole it from pull away but then again , thats when the air is quite cold , when i am on an early and hit the M4 at 4 in the morning the thing is very very quick , perhaps it does need this BMC CDA cold air induction , that may help it :? 
Well i am on a mission 2morrow , i shall choose my weapon carefully :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I got beat by a ford puma the other day, to be fair I didn't realise it was a race until he punched the air and looked across at me all excited.

As soon as we got out of Guildford town centre I passed him, stopped for petrol, and pulled out again infront of him.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

as i said most things are quick when on the move and when the TT isn't engaged in same speed, revs, momentum etc.


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

p1tse what exactly do you mean by that (Sorry i'm not following this one that well)

Cheers


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Buy an S3 :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> p1tse what exactly do you mean by that (Sorry i'm not following this one that well)
> 
> Cheers


Funnily enough nor am I! 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i'm saying there's many cars out there which don't cost as much as the TT did and doesn't have quattro, and doesn't have as much power and still are quick.

we've seen from another thread where a guy with his remapped TT being beaten by his mates cooper s etc.

and with the above saying the puma was quick, the megane sport were quick etc. for example, say your sat at a dual carriage way traffic lights, some other car is rolling upto it but doesn't stop and the light turns, the other car has already built up speed and distance and is hard for many cars to catch up if the other car is pushing on.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Buy an S3 :wink:


Buy a Scoob :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Buy an S3 :wink:
> ...


 :lol:

Nah! i have hair and don't own a baseball cap! :wink:


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

p1tse said:


> i'm saying there's many cars out there which don't cost as much as the TT did and doesn't have quattro, and doesn't have as much power and still are quick.
> 
> we've seen from another thread where a guy with his remapped TT being beaten by his mates cooper s etc.
> 
> and with the above saying the puma was quick, the megane sport were quick etc. for example, say your sat at a dual carriage way traffic lights, some other car is rolling upto it but doesn't stop and the light turns, the other car has already built up speed and distance and is hard for many cars to catch up if the other car is pushing on.


Ah I thought that was what you were basically saying about once a car is off its hard to catch up 

Just thought I would ask.

I do think the driver makes a huge difference too, my oldman seems to be able to make the slowest car fast! No idea how!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

my old car was quite easy as long as you can shift quick

but saying that my mate had an old r19 td and he made it feel fast (this was when we were younger) and so let me have ago and i just didn't seem to get how he made it feel quic


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok we will leave this now , i was just saying i got spanked by a migrane , sorry a migane :? I shall be out on the white one 2morrow and wont be getting spanked by nooooooo fooka :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

rob40 said:


> Ok we will leave this now , i was just saying i got spanked by a migrane , sorry a migane :? I shall be out on the white one 2morrow and wont be getting spanked by nooooooo fooka :wink:


Unless it rains, motorbikes are very fast ...in a straight line :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


Ahem :roll: :wink:


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

No , straight lines are boring , I have seen 188 on the SP2 , you cannot do anything else at that speed , just get your head down and keep pushing , woopy doo :? Anyone can go fast in a straight line , and i actually like it when it rains, then you know how good the tyres are when you push it round the binfield country roads over a ton then down to 80 and bang it into a left then a right feeling your knee sliders contact the road , the michelin pilot race does have a little bit of tread on the top of the tyre you know , just a little but enough for a wet ragging and you always know when they they shake the head :wink:


----------



## peterc (Mar 27, 2007)

rob40 said:


> Was behind a blue with the white check flag bit renault megane sport thisarvo , it did look quite nice with its twin pipes coming through the bumper , He had seen me with my roof down behind him , then the lights changed The time it took for my turbo to get going he was gone and sounded very rude and do not mean the exhaust , i could here the induction , so much for my SKN remap , i know having the quattro will hamper things but bloody hell that thing was rapid , or as its french RAPIDO . Dont know much about them , whats under the bonnet :?:


Don't feel bad Renault have made cars like these for years I used to have a 1st generation megan cabrio it had a 2.0 16v engine. The same one that went into the williams clio except for the extra horsies that they had managed to shoehorn in since that version. It was properly quick. If its any conserlation I got totally shown the door by a laguna GTurbo on the A14 the other night. I swear that car was at the bottom of the M11 while I was still in Cambridge  time to go see vag-tec me thinks


----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

tt-fastcar said:


> i just whooped a bimma's ass!!!!! he thn backed off was sooo funny!
> 
> 3 series looked like an M-power,obviously wasnt!
> 
> :lol:


I just whooped a peugoet 106's ass :lol: :lol:

it was a basic car and he decided that he needed to have a look at my blue calipers :lol:

He thought he could have a little bit of a race :roll:

so i destroyed him with out going over 3000 rpm it was hillarious :lol: :lol:

great fun


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I posted some calcs based on standard drive train losses for 2wd/4wd


> The power to weight ratio of these cars is important, how much power do you have to shift each lardy ton of Car about?
> 
> Megane............140
> Mini_S..............143
> ...


If this guy had some other tweaks then its not surprising he may have had more power....


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks Wak: that's what i was thinking of before

just got to remember the TT isn't the quickest thing and ok on paper it may look marginally better than many things, but in the real world it's all quite even IMO


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

rob40 said:


> Was behind a blue with the white check flag bit renault megane sport thisarvo , it did look quite nice with its twin pipes coming through the bumper , He had seen me with my roof down behind him , then the lights changed The time it took for my turbo to get going he was gone and sounded very rude and do not mean the exhaust , i could here the induction , so much for my SKN remap , i know having the quattro will hamper things but bloody hell that thing was rapid , or as its french RAPIDO . Dont know much about them , whats under the bonnet :?:


and



rob40 said:


> 225 Roadster in Olive Green pearl,Green hood, *KnN induction* , hyperboost dv , blue flame ,Eibach lowered, SKN remap @ 265bhp / Hard top / Black leather, TT shop Arm rest, Bose, pioneer CD , MP3, , 19' S line alloys ,15mm spaced,, Red stuff in me stoppies, v6 rear valence , had more polishing than my bellend and will never ever be as quick as my bike'S MV agusta F4 1000 cassoli worked !!!, Honda SP2 castrol Edwards rep PDQ worked and tracked so back off boy racers


Thsi may be your problem - lose it and get a proper induction system!


----------



## parky01 (Mar 27, 2007)

At the end of the day the TT is an AUDI and not some french rustbucket which would you rather be seen in i know which one is for me 8).

Next time you are sitting at red lights and you see some boy racer, look across at him he will look back, rev your car and let your foot of the clutch so you jump forward, he will be looking at you and will try to race you, he wont look at the lights, you dont go anywhere but he will shoot of through the lights, still at red and make a complete arse of himself lol try it its great fun and works every time :twisted: .

PS make sure the other road is clear you dont want to cause an accident.


----------



## s3fella (Jan 31, 2007)

Those Meganes are turbo'ed too aren't they..? Maybe he had a remap..?

With the light weight and say another 40hp over stock, you'd be wiped I reckon, unless you had a big turbo.


----------



## claudefrog (Jan 18, 2007)

vassy said:


> claudefrog said:
> 
> 
> > vassy said:
> ...


and what?

on paper they have the same power as a TT.. but they are FWD.. do not have the quattro transmission losses


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

I had a 225 trophy last year and sold a mk V Golf GTI before getting my V6TT.
The renault was quicker than the golf but not as nice a car.
I am aware ther is a place at leeds who remap them to 265 bhp..
"Both" handle better than a stock TT..
The new version Megane comes with an LSD which i amagine will make it better again but not driven one so really can,t comment.
Thing with these hot hatches which are being compared to older TT,s is they are "new" and technology advavces all the time....
I watched the Miltech TT go around croft yesterday and that really did handle great.
I chose a TT over the newer hot hatches and am happy with my choice ..Have fitted KW suspension today to try and gain a better handling TT and the results seem good
Especially when it gets to 300hp :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

well i came up against a bright orange 56-reg Megane this evening on the A3 then M25... he was behind but was clearly wanting to be in front and didn't seem to have any difficulty keeping up...

however to be fair I was 2-up and he was on his own, and my passenger was in "speed and acceleration limiter siren" mode... oh and the roof was down as well...


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I read an article in EVO on these F1 Megans and they put it up against a GT3 as when it was road tested against the other hot hatches it made them look silly, it has some very clever stuff going on and the LSD is said to be the best there is, they said it was faster than the GT3 on certain parts of the track, obviously the Porsche kicked its arse but the mag was so impressed with it for the cost I personally wouldnâ€™t race one as its a stripped down shopping trolley with F1 tech and a silly powerful engine, when I was thinking about changing my car I thought long and hard about getting one of these but can you imagine how many times you would get novaâ€™s trying to race you and it doesnâ€™t look to nice inside!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Monkgti and Stub; great replies.


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow what a reply , cheers Wak and others for great feedback on this . Yes i guess the new gen hot hatch do rule with a turbo , Like i said , got my own back this morning to boxhill , first victim was an M3 at the meadows lights in camberley , what a numtey, tried to do all of us and failed every time , one guy with us called hime a F#####g chavwagon which i think got his goat then we all left him for dust , fair play to him though he did try and keep up as i think he was after my mates head , The power of a car to bike, there is no contest and if you have a go on my sp2 you will understand but even better on the track :wink: I have forgot all about the renault now , fook him , when i have my bikes to keep me amused


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Limited Slip diff helps. All about the driver, I wouldn't have lost.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> Limited Slip diff helps. All about the driver, I wouldn't have lost.


LSD helps more in corners
you sound confident, and i know you haven't got the big bhp pumping through yet so with a TTR running on huge wheels i'm afraid i think the megane would be quicker


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

p1tse said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > Limited Slip diff helps. All about the driver, I wouldn't have lost.
> ...


LOL. Mines running 267bhp and will be running 335bhp come May 16th, so as I said, I wouldn't have lost.


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > S10TYG said:
> ...


Once the turbo had spooled! :wink:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

rob40 said:


> Wow what a reply , cheers Wak and others for great feedback on this . Yes i guess the new gen hot hatch do rule with a turbo , Like i said , got my own back this morning to boxhill , first victim was an M3 at the meadows lights in camberley , what a numtey, tried to do all of us and failed every time , one guy with us called hime a F#####g chavwagon which i think got his goat then we all left him for dust , fair play to him though he did try and keep up as i think he was after my mates head , The power of a car to bike, there is no contest and if you have a go on my sp2 you will understand but even better on the track :wink: I have forgot all about the renault now , fook him , when i have my bikes to keep me amused


yeah but a car will always be quicker than a bike - because by the time you've got your leathers on, the car is 3 miles down the road! (and that's before you have to slow down to walking pace for corners)...


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > S10TYG said:
> ...


 :roll: put the testosterone away fella the car is quicker than yours and from what I have read it would still be as quick when u get your big turbo, It eats M3's and so on it was faster in parts of the track than an GT3 thatâ€™s 130k's worth of super car! If you are happy in that thought that you have bigger cahooners than anyone then good on ya (but im not racing ya lol)


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Stub said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


"Parts of the track" thats not all of the track is it? I know the Megane is quick, but I'll just have to prove it to you with some youtube videos this summer. Oh and by the way E36/E46 M3 are shite. I don't know bigger cahooners, just aware of what cars can be beat and what cant


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

respect for S10TY G for loving the TT and thinking it's amazing.

yes the TT is in it's own class and i love it for different reasons.

but you need to respect other cars, even half the price like the megane sports hatch, as these are good and well rated.

also ontop e36/e46 m3 crap, now that's :lol:

fair enough you don't like them, but saying they are crap is :lol:


----------



## sotos (Sep 22, 2006)

The TT is really slow in my opinion atleast in the first 2 gears from a rolling start. I own a TT225 and i can say for sure that my previous car that was a toyota starlet GT would have beaten my TT in a straight line until 180km/h. I am talking when the starlet only had an exhaust upgrade and a filter on stock turbo making arounf 150bhp(1.3L engine 133bhp stock). But this would happen in a rolling start i don't know since the TT being 4wd what would have happened in a standing start. I don't even want to compare it when i changed the turbo on that little beast and made around 250bhp only weighting 850kg. The reason that the TT feels so slow its due too its huge weight. You can't beat power/weight advantage.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Funny i would of said its quite good in the first 2 gears as there is no loss of traction :?


----------



## sotos (Sep 22, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Funny i would of said its quite good in the first 2 gears as there is no loss of traction :?


Yes from a standing start.... but not from a rolling start where 4wd doen't really matter


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

sotos said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Funny i would of said its quite good in the first 2 gears as there is no loss of traction :?
> ...


Ah right see I did'nt know that :wink: , its just the original poster said it was away from some traffic lights :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> sotos said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Like you stop at traffic lights. Ive seen those Scoobys, I know how they are driven, you cant fool me. Im unfoolarable I am.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

p1tse said:


> respect for S10TY G for loving the TT and thinking it's amazing.
> 
> yes the TT is in it's own class and i love it for different reasons.
> 
> ...


where abouts in bristol do u live? u going to the tt meet next monday? I'm not "loving" the TT I'm just saying my TT would smoke a R26 Megane and when Im running 340bhp this summer itll be wasting M3s as well, and yes they are shite. The new 1 is tasty though. im from bristol and go back quite often never seen ur tt around, gizmo and I were talking about you the other day, do you actually have a TT?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Leg said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > sotos said:
> ...


T r af f what are they called again ?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Green - step on the loud pedal
Amber - Jump on the loud pedal
Red - leap body and soul onto the loud pedal and close eyes


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > respect for S10TY G for loving the TT and thinking it's amazing.
> ...


i'm glad people are thinking of me :lol: 
i've had remarks from gizmo urging me on on mods etc.

i'm not sure if i can make the bristol meet, but if i do can i reserve a spin in yours? as i would like to have a feeling on a quickish TT being able to smoke a R26 Megane.

also what is the definition of 'smoke'? in this context i would say a motorbike like the above in this thread would smoke it

i'm no car expert, but please tell me why the M3's are shite, as it's a car i would consider.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

its a drug dealers car. no class. 330ci has more classy. plus when its 'riggin' it sounds horrible


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Wak said:


> I posted some calcs based on standard drive train losses for 2wd/4wd
> 
> 
> > The power to weight ratio of these cars is important, how much power do you have to shift each lardy ton of Car about?
> ...


Is that for the Coupe or the Roadster, clutching at straws here but the roadster has a 50KG weight disadvantage


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> its a drug dealers car.*no class*. 330ci has more classy. plus when its 'riggin' it sounds horrible


What is 'riggin' :?:


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > its a drug dealers car.*no class*. 330ci has more classy. plus when its 'riggin' it sounds horrible
> ...


No idea. Not even www.urbandictionary.com has an entry for it!!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kenny ken said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > S10TYG said:
> ...


Is it something to do with 'Stuntin'


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

how else do you call 'redlining' your car, to limiter?? Everyone in this country talks from different areas, so lets not come onto this again


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> how else do you call 'redlining' your car, to limiter?? Everyone in this country talks from different areas, so lets not come onto this again


Ah i see a bit like 'raggin' then


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

BAMTT what scooby have you got and what bhp/lb ft is it pushing out? I've become abit more insterested in Evos/Subarus recently, my friend has a Norris tuned Evo 8 pushin 380bhp/350ft/lb and it is very quick, very quick. I didn't realise how fast it was until I saw it goin past everyone for fun at castle combe, I wouldn't mind buyin one for track days, they're fairly cheap and can be tuned to almost supercar performance..


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> BAMTT what scooby have you got and what bhp/lb ft is it pushing out? I've become abit more insterested in Evos/Subarus recently, my friend has a Norris tuned Evo 8 pushin 380bhp/350ft/lb and it is very quick, very quick. I didn't realise how fast it was until I saw it goin past everyone for fun at castle combe, I wouldn't mind buyin one for track days, they're fairly cheap and can be tuned to almost supercar performance..


I have a MY05 STI with the PPP (uprated fuel pump, exhaust, and mild remap) so its about 305/305 at the moment :wink: it has the Driver controlled centre diff (which i leave in Auto) but you can send most of the power the the rear or fully lock it should you feel the need, also has OEM intercooler spray, handy with the warmer weather. With the short gearing and trick Bridgestones its pretty quick below 90

Oh and it squeaks and rattles, and has a 1980's stereo :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT what scooby have you got and what bhp/lb ft is it pushing out? I've become abit more insterested in Evos/Subarus recently, my friend has a Norris tuned Evo 8 pushin 380bhp/350ft/lb and it is very quick, very quick. I didn't realise how fast it was until I saw it goin past everyone for fun at castle combe, I wouldn't mind buyin one for track days, they're fairly cheap and can be tuned to almost supercar performance..
> ...


Is it shiney?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > S10TYG said:
> ...


Just a little :lol:

you had no complaints about it from the passenger seat though


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

'kin quick from what I can remember!


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

i think i have opened a very large can of worms here , 
FRIGGIN , aint that part of a line from a sex pistols song, now i am showing my age


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

rob40 said:


> i think i have opened a very large can of worms here ,
> FRIGGIN , aint that part of a line from a sex pistols song, now i am showing my age


I think you've shown what a lot of sad cases there are now driving TTs who somehow need to prove their masculinity by racing other cars on the road. Laughable.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

WozzaTT said:


> rob40 said:
> 
> 
> > i think i have opened a very large can of worms here ,
> ...


Not really, just at certain times, certain people need to be "put in there place" as alot of people get "above their station"......


----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

Some testosterone flying about on This Thread


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> BAMTT what scooby have you got and what bhp/lb ft is it pushing out? I've become abit more insterested in Evos/Subarus recently, my friend has a Norris tuned Evo 8 pushin 380bhp/350ft/lb and it is very quick, very quick. I didn't realise how fast it was until I saw it goin past everyone for fun at castle combe, I wouldn't mind buyin one for track days, they're fairly cheap and can be tuned to almost supercar performance..


think we've got something in common, as i like the evo's too :wink:

think i would be happy with a stock evo 8 mq300 for daily use


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

And if this thread goes on for much longer i will get another star :wink: 
and talking about scooby's my neighbour has sold his M coupe (bread van ) that pissy yellow colour type for a blue scooby :? im guessing once you have lost you taste then you realy lose it :wink:


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

Any of you ever been in a chipped Fiat Coupe 20v Turbo?

My mate has one, buying the car and a few mods have cost him about Â£4k..

My other mates Elise gets him off the line, my other mate with a FQ300 gets about half a car length ahead.. then when all doing about 5 the Fiat comes level with all, then when it hits 3rd gear, it is like the others just stop accelorating.. goes from 60 to 100 in no time and keeps pullin and pulling...


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Your in emmerdale arnt you


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

> Your in emmerdale arnt you


h'uh?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

rob40 said:


> Your in emmerdale arnt you


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)




----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

rob40 said:


> Your in emmerdale arnt you


AH i see :wink: Charity dingle and all that :lol:


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

Forgive me... but can someone explain the Emerdale reference.. i really do not get it :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I don't watch emmerdale but i would guess your avatar must look like someone on there :wink:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Im sorry, there is not a chance that I would be beaten by a Megane.

I have driven one, not fast at all!

Plus I had a little plast with one down the dual carriage way the other day, the cheeky bugger undertook me, nearly causing a crash! I then had to show him how it was done.

In complete fairness, I only had teh edge on him on the straights, but round the islands at 60 I was long gone.

The TT isnt really that fast 0-60. Where it comes into its own is 3rd and 4th.

For example, 40mph in 4th, boot it all the way to 110, not many cars pull that well in 4th from 40mph!

You need to push your TT really hard, if the tyres arent screeching your not going fast enough!

Good luck


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

scott-tt225 said:


> Plus I had a little plast with one down the dual carriage way the other day, the cheeky bugger undertook me, nearly causing a crash! I then had to show him how it was done.


And did you show him how to crash :roll:


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

> For example, 40mph in 4th, boot it all the way to 110, not many cars pull that well in 4th from 40mph!


Guessing only effective when had remap? - if wanted to push up from 40 in my 225 i would be dropping into 3rd.. otherwise would be an insufficient amount of boost in 4th / not enough torque?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Get a bigger turbo, that solves all problems


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

A remap on a 225 is a must.

My mum has an RS4 (Cab) and my dad gives it a bit of stick now and then. He was driving my car at the weekend and was shocked how well it goes.

Unlike the RS4, where gear selection is critical, the TT performs well in all getars, even from low revs.

For teh record, I did not show him how to crash, just how to drive in a fast yet safe manner.

Scott


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

> For teh record, I did not show him how to crash, just how to drive in a fast yet safe manner


You mean,
For teh record, I did not show him how to crash, just how to drive *upto 70mph*, in a safe manner :wink:

[/b]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

scott-tt225 said:


> A remap on a 225 is a must.
> 
> My mum has an RS4 (Cab) and my dad gives it a bit of stick now and then. He was driving my car at the weekend and was shocked how well it goes.
> 
> ...


 :wink:


----------

